# Dotmod Petri RTA V2



## Chronix (4/11/16)

Hi All,

Will anyone be getting in stock of the new 24mm version of the petri RTA?


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (5/11/16)

Wondering the same thing? or if it is even real not sure what to believe, been told they aren't making it and that they are. opinions?


----------



## Chronix (5/11/16)

They have made it already, saw a review somewhere on youtube the other day


----------



## Chronix (5/11/16)

Heres the video:


----------



## Mac75 (5/11/16)

Vk has a clone. Im just saying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronix (5/11/16)

haha na don't want to cheat Dotmod its an amazing tank and they deserve all the credit


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (5/11/16)

Was going to purchase the 22 at the new vape cartel opening maybe wait for a 24❤


----------



## Chronix (14/11/16)

So is no one going to be getting in stock of this RTA?


----------



## Yagya (23/4/17)

i know this is an old post but did anyone manage to get the authentic petri v2 rta.
i would like to know if its worth spending the moola. i had the clone and really enjoyed the vape.
thanks.


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/4/17)

I know JJ Emporium had stock of the Petri V2 RTA


----------



## Yagya (23/4/17)

yes i have 1 sitting in my basket..Just need someone to convince me to spend my money..


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/4/17)

Yagya said:


> yes i have 1 sitting in my basket..Just need someone to convince me to spend my money..



I have not vapes on one but i hear it is better than the 22mm version i would say from whay ive heard its basically a version 1.5 but just with a bigger diameter now.


----------



## Yagya (23/4/17)

i see the V2 also has some changes in the build deck and looks like its easier to build and apparently leak proof.


see the pic from attached JJ emporium.


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/4/17)

Yagya said:


> i see the V2 also has some changes in the build deck and looks like its easier to build and apparently leak proof.
> View attachment 92495
> View attachment 92495
> see the pic from attached JJ emporium.



It does have some changes and apparently now you dont need to unscrew the 510 anymore to build on her.

Ive heard also flavour has improved , by how much i dont know but the v1 was good so this will be better.

Im my personal view if you have a v1 dont bother about the v2 unless you really just want it for the looks of being more stubby.

Or sell the v1 and get the v2.
But hey... Thats just me


----------



## Yagya (23/4/17)

v1 and v2 clone sold off a while ago thats why ineed this 1. it will look good on the therion with black elephant leather 
thanks @Clouds4Days 
now to go checkout my basket.
cheers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chronix (24/4/17)

This is available at lungcandy.co.za if anyone wants one. I just pulled the trigger


----------



## Yagya (24/4/17)

Great stuff @Chronix now you can convince me how good an rta that is..
im soo tempted..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chronix (24/4/17)

haha 100% will do bro should arrive tomorrow


----------

